# Installing & Uninstalling SQLEXPRADV_x64_ENU



## EP2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

I just had a clean install on my laptop, then I MS OFFICE 2010, MS ACCESS 2010, MS ONENOTE 2010, MS PROJECT 2010, MS VISIO 2010, MS VISUAL STUDIO 2010, all good no dramas but when I installed SQLEXPRADV_x64_ENU.....

*NIGHTMARE!!!* 

I know I am inexperienced installing this kind of software but I thought it would be as easy as any other software, now my installation success with one or two failures, I didn't get the SQL Management Studio, and when I downloaded SQL MGMT Studio, it says the SQL server is not compatible with my OS (Win7Pro).

Now I am trying to uninstalling every single Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 that shows up in the control panel - uninstall program one-by-one, some of them gave me warning messages and I did not uninstall.

Anyone willing to be kind enough to guide me what I should do from here to get SQL Management Studio 2008 up and running? Please teach me how to, I am a student, and I'd love to learn more about this.


----------



## amrinder_logic (May 14, 2012)

1) Visit http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30437.
2) Then choose *SQLServer2008R2SP2-KB2630458-x86-ENU.exe* for Sql 2008. Easy installation steps.

Amrinder


----------

